# MCA Detentions new



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

The following press release has been posted by the MCA dated 19/05/06 giving details of detentions of merchant vessels in UK ports - 

_FOUR FOREIGN SHIPS UNDER DETENTION IN THE UK DURING MARCH 2006 


The Maritime & Coastguard Agency (MCA) announced today that 4 foreign ships were under detention in UK ports during April 2006 after failing Port State Control safety inspection. 

Latest monthly figures show that there were 3 new detentions of foreign flagged ships in UK ports during April 2006, along with 1 other ship still under detention from previous months. The number of new detentions compared to last month has decreased by 57% while the overall rate of detentions compared with inspections carried out over the last 12 months is 5 %, which is in line with March's 12 month rate. 

During the month of April 92 Port State Control Inspections were carried out in the UK, which brings the total from January to April this year to 476 inspections. For those ships inspected during April a total of 71 vessels had deficiencies raised against them. 46 had between 1 to 5 deficiencies, 22 had between 6 to 10 deficiencies, 3 had between 11 to 20 deficiencies, but none had more than 20 deficiencies. 

All 3 of the vessels detained in April were registered with flag states listed on the Paris MOU black list. 

1 bulk carrier, 1 refrigerated cargo vessel and 1 general cargo vessel were detained in the UK during April. 

The three vessels detained in the UK in April were: 

* a 1,926 GT St Vincent and the Grenadines flagged refrigerated cargo vessel detained in Grimsby for 2 days with the compass in poor condition, oily water separator not operating properly and failure to implement the ship's Safety Management System (SMS) as evidenced by the condition and operation of the vessel, which had 7 recorded deficiencies in total; 

* a 14,929 GT Peoples' Democratic Republic of Korea flagged bulk carrier with a total of 15 deficiencies at Tees Dock. Detainable deficiencies were corrosion to port and starboard lifeboat davits, wasting of davit holding down bolts, and severe corrosion to the accommodation bulkhead and no. 5 DBT air pipe at main deck level, with the vessel still under detention at the end of April; 

* a 1,577 GT Belize flagged general cargo vessel with 7 deficiencies overall, detained in Kirkwall for 1 day with no effective means of control of main machinery. _


----------

